# ramsa wr 8112 question



## cbg1 (Mar 27, 2012)

last night my mixer became an issue for me. i heard what sounded like a scratchy pot and then no sound,then one by one the clip led's on each channel came on.

i did a bit of searching and there is mention of capacitor issues making that kind of sound, but they don't say which ones.

i am hoping that some one might have a bit of insight into this particular console before i open it up.


thanks
ets


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

My guess is that you have a power supply issue.


----------



## dtsaudio (Apr 15, 2009)

Since all the channels seem to be affected I would suspect the power supply. Looking at the schematic, I see 25V caps with 22.5V on them. These would be the first place to look. Check the +/-15V power supplies to the opamps. Chances are that's where the issue is.


----------



## cbg1 (Mar 27, 2012)

pm sent and you have answered my second question, thanks



dtsaudio said:


> Since all the channels seem to be affected I would suspect the power supply. Looking at the schematic, I see 25V caps with 22.5V on them. These would be the first place to look. Check the +/-15V power supplies to the opamps. Chances are that's where the issue is.


----------



## cbg1 (Mar 27, 2012)

capacitors C717 and C718 if i understand correctly. check the voltage between E and +15 , -15.

i will look inside and see what i can do without causing further harm


thanks


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

For anyone wanting to follow along from home, the service manual is available here:
http://elektrotanya.com/ramsa_wr-8112_wr-8118_sm.pdf/download.html
Wait until "get manual" appears under the document preview , then click on "get manual".


----------



## Church-Audio (Sep 27, 2014)

start with unloaded voltages from the power supply are they correct? if not you have shorted caps. Invest in an esr meter and start checking them one by one. Compare the esr of like branded and valued caps to make sure they are all the same. Anything really high should be replaced. Thats the quick way to do it when I work on consoles thats how I fix them fast. Or you can simply replace all the caps. That can be a big job. I had to do a Yamaha PM 3000 56 channel console once it took me weeks to finish and cost $1000's of dollars to do.


----------



## elam (Oct 6, 2015)

Hi folks,
I got the exact same problem here. I'm a noob in electronics. I already changed the biggest capacitors (c706, c713, c714, c717, c718). I was sure it would do the trick as one of them have been damaged (knocked) during the shipping of the mixer (but the mixer was working fine). No luck. I got a basic digital multimeter (with AC,DC, Ohm, diode and transistor reading, no ESR ;-() my goal was to determine the faulty one with it. 

I'm stuck here : 
1-When you check the voltage btw. +15, -15, E what are you supposed tho read (DC?)
2-Is it a way to check the remaining capacitor "in circuit" or do I have to desolder all of them to be able to do it with the multimeter I have ? This board is b^&*tch to work on. Especially the power supply. 
Any help would be GREATLY appreciated.


----------



## cbg1 (Mar 27, 2012)

i took my board to dan santoni dtsaudio on this forum...........there was a bit more than capacitors involved iirc

he may be able to give you some insight as to what he found.

i am handy enough with a soldering iron and a meter but when i looked inside i realized that i would do more harm than good.

good luck


----------



## elam (Oct 6, 2015)

Damned! Thanks for your answer cbg1. I'm in NYC so there's no way I can bring it to him. But I'll definitely contact him. Thanks again. Check your PM.


----------



## elam (Oct 6, 2015)

My problem was fix, with the help of the great Dan Santoni (DTSaudio) @ Blackdogaudio. It's definitely a power supply issue. Send your board to him if needed, he knows what he's doing and will put it back to life. A knowledgeable and generous dude and a good man on top of that...


----------

